# Eglin AFB



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Does anyone on Eglin want to go out tomorrow (Saturday 6 Aug 2011)? It looks like I have 2-3 slots open on my boat. Trolling for Dolphin/Wahoo is the plan. PM me if interested.


John


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Trip cancelled. Sorry guys.


----------

